
Show HN: Fdir 3.0 – Even more faster true glob alternative - thecodrr
https://www.npmjs.com/package/fdir
======
thecodrr
I posted 2 months ago about fdir being a glob alternative. However, at that
time it didn't have glob support.

I am back again with fdir 3.0. It has been completely overhauled, improving
the speed by upto 40% over previous versions, includes a Builder pattern API
and of course true "glob" support using picomatch.

Please feel free to try it out! I am here if you have any questions.

P.S. I had to use the npmjs link here because HN wouldn't let me repost. So
sorry for the inconvenience.

